# thinking of a small audio upgrade in my 14 cruse ls



## 2014cruse+ls (Jun 26, 2014)

well i got 4 speakers for my bday for my old truck well (i got the speakers never used) but no truck, i got my cruze wednesday. i could see about swapping the 5.25 for something that will fit mine. and i could use the 6x9's in the rear deck.

i looked through that audio sticky and i cant spend a grand. budget is some what limited to below $500 including labor. 

but here are my thoughts
would it be worth upgrading the factory speakers? i dont got the audio upgrade just a bare model LS 
and i found out that the higher trim level has 6x9s in the rear deck (could somebody explain the setup on that) 
i know adding that mini dsp is very helpful i noticed the one in the sticky is cheap vs one that cost say 600.
and i might add a amp prob run the front speakers and the rear deck since they will be aftermarket (the rear door speakers will be stock and pwred via hu only.

thank yall for the advice..


if i could afford it i would love to do a dual 10" sub box (one on each side) this link is the style i want. Soundgate™ SubStage™ SCRU11 by Kicker Custom-fit powered subwoofer for 2011-up Chevrolet Cruze at Crutchfield.com (with better speakers and amp) 


not sure if this will fit but might sound very nice.
Rockford Fosgate PPS4-6 Punch Pro 6-3/4" midrange speaker with 4-ohm voice coil at Crutchfield.com

and would doing an audio upgrade void my warranty (my audio work is done by a shop) 




but to make this simple
add the 6x9's and maybe front speakers>>save up for an amp and leave it be.....


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

The amount sound "upgrade" your gonna get from swapping out 6x9 or something other then a 6.5" component set will be very minimal when you factor in time and money to do it. While your on the right track with the mini dsp it won't do much of anything for you unless you go with some of the recommended drivers listed in that thread. Or by picking your own and tuning them yourself. For just over 500$ you could get new drivers for your front doors, mini dsp and amp. And probably wiring. Go that route you'll be far happier in the long run and you won't be "upgrading" now with junk speakers and then in 6 months from now doing it again properly. 

No it won't void your warranty. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

If you've researched the other threads feel free to shoot me a PM and I'll help you out. Or post here and I'll try to keep up 


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## 2014cruse+ls (Jun 26, 2014)

thank yall audio isnt my strong suit. my old setup was new speakers and a small amp, now i got a different car so its gonna change up my game plan. had 6x9s in my old truck (sony branded) and they sounded good for being 5 years old. 
here are my 6x9's they should be pretty good.


so all door speakers are 6.5 right? has anybody increased the size to 6.75 thought about these maybe for the rear doors or in the rear deck?. havent ran a proformance speaker though. Rockford Fosgate PPS4-6 Punch Pro 6-3/4" midrange speaker with 4-ohm voice coil at Crutchfield.com

not sure what our tweeters look like size wise but yes or no Rockford Fosgate PP4-T Punch Pro 1-1/2" tweeter with 4-ohm voice coil at Crutchfield.com 

i guess i got some more reading to do. so wont be worth it to add the 6x9s? or should i take them back to best buy? (kinda hope i get to use them)

i will be doing a little bit at a time. car payment took my spending coin...


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

To be totally blunt but completely honest... take them back. You can get so much better quality for less money. You don't need 6x9s and the rear door speakers, well, you can upgrade them but you really don't need them either. Seems weird eh? The best route for the Cruze is to upgrade the front door speakers along with the tweeters using a Mini DSP and amplifier with either an aftermarket headunit (which you said you don't have a lot of funds) so realistically the stock deck does a good job. You'll need a quality line output converter known as the shortened term LOC. This will clean up the signal from the stock deck. The mini DSP takes into account your ears position in the car and properly directs the sound waves to them at the right power/frequency levels. This kind of a setup will be far cheaper than anything off the shelf from bestbuy and since you're only upgrading the front speakers will save you time as well. You can do this yourself. Trust me! Take your time and we'll be happy to teach you everything. I hate seeing people spend money on install just like I hate seeing people pay for their oil changes :S

Post a reply and I'll read it when I get to work today.


----------



## 2014cruse+ls (Jun 26, 2014)

thank you, i will look into the audio for this thing a lot more. a lot more. so any idea on size on the tweeters? 


i guess when i head to the big city i will be taking the speakers back. and sad thing is i cant find the receipt for the 6x9s so i was hoping to use them i wonder if i could swap out the 5.25 for a set of 6.5 (alpine speakers) 



i could prob do this myself but i enjoy helping my local shop out and i have a history on another forum for taking my truck to the shop due to my mistakes mostly simple stuff. trust me, my old dodge ended up costing more coin then its worth..

so i will need a 2 channel amp, 6.5 front speakers and mini dsp.. (wont happen anytime soon though. baby steps) starting with speakers.

or i could swap the 2 channel amp for a 4 to use the 6x9s (i am tossing ideas) to add some a little bit of bass.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

If you can't return them just toss them in the car. Use them till you save the money for everything you need. Don't bother taking the time wiring up a amp for them tho when it's going to be temporary and your probably going to be re running more wires in the future. Go in the Sq v2 thread read it and buy what's listed in there. There's nothing more to question about it it's all right there. Install it yourself or get a friend to help there's how to's on here its pretty simple if you take a weekend and do it it'll get done properly without spending 500$ or more on install that would be better spent on actual equipment 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2014cruse+ls (Jun 26, 2014)

thank ya. so i will do this small upgrade just add the 6x9's and run them for the time being. due some some other issues.

so how do the 6x9's bolt up on the rear deck. really dont want to buy a box and put them in the trunk. i dont think that will sound good.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

2014cruse+ls said:


> thank yall audio isnt my strong suit. My old setup was new speakers and a small amp, now i got a different car so its gonna change up my game plan. Had 6x9s in my old truck (sony branded) and they sounded good for being 5 years old.
> Here are my 6x9's they should be pretty good.
> 
> 
> ...


450watts! Of what?


----------



## 2014cruse+ls (Jun 26, 2014)

if your talking about the kicker 6x9s the handling pwr is 140 watts.


----------



## 2014cruse+ls (Jun 26, 2014)

well change of plans, after talking with my audio guy (he is a small shop and i trust him.) well gonna go with a (one) shallow 10" sub with a amp and leave it be. gont gonna do the 6x9s or door speakers.

we test fitted the box and i didnt lose that much space. he was against the dual sub idea since i would have to upgrade everything else. (door speakers, etc)


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

2014cruse+ls said:


> well change of plans, after talking with my audio guy (he is a small shop and i trust him.) well gonna go with a (one) shallow 10" sub with a amp and leave it be. gont gonna do the 6x9s or door speakers.
> 
> we test fitted the box and i didnt lose that much space. he was against the dual sub idea since i would have to upgrade everything else. (door speakers, etc)


Ummmm from what your guy is telling you I would beg to differ, strongly. You don't have to upgrade speakers if you do two subs. That's a false statement. I would agree with avoiding 6x9s but I think I've already stated this. I would not do a shallow mount but that's just me. Not real fond of their reproduction capabilities and I think a novice would even be able to tell. I would do the door speakers using the kicker speakers. They are way better than stock even if you don't amplify them but you can easily amplify them if you buy the right amp. It will power the sub and speakers for under $500. Please reconsider what he told you. I don't think you'll be happy with what he wants to put in; I think you'll feel you should have gone another route.


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## 2014cruse+ls (Jun 26, 2014)

better option, Rockford Fosgate Punch P300-10 Single 10" subwoofer enclosure with 300-watt amp at Crutchfield.com and i can quickly unplug it if i had to take the car in for service. i dont trust the guys there after the detail guys tried to steal my monster audio cord. plus they left the car running listening to the world cup.


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

I offered this seller $350. He counter offered at $432. It was brand new & shipped in a few days. Most people will bash it without even giving it a chance, but for someone who actually installed it & listens to it on a weekly basis, it sounds great. It's exactly what I was looking for. I just wanted some bass with the OEM speakers & not take up trunk space. This fit the bill. It's not worth $700 though or $1,200 for the entire system.
Kicker SCRU11 Chevy Cruze 2011 Up Custom Fit Powered 10" Sub Box 400W Enclosure | eBay


----------

